# Australian 'coffee forums'?



## grazdog (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello there,

I am moving to Australia soon and want to get a head start on planning for the next stage of my adventure in coffee.

I have made my way through a starter machine and really enjoyed the step up to a Silvia/Rocky relationship. It might be a long shot but I was wondering if anyone out there knew of the Australian equivalents to 'coffee forums' or 'coffeegeek'? I want to start that gruelling process of deduction to find the machine for me!

Thanks in advance,

Graham


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure its coffee snobs in aus, but you can still get involved over here 

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, coffeesnobs.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Just as Mike says (.com.au). Until 2008 I lived in Perth, WA for 17 years - it has a thriving coffee culture. Depending on where you are moving to, look up Chris at talkcoffee.com.au. He is in Melbourne, but what he doesn't know isn't worth knowing. He also does a discount page on his site for coffeesnobs members.


----------



## grazdog (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks all for the tips


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

coffeesnobs.com.au is the best resource I have come across.

We have a number of Australian members and would welcome more as there are good opportunities for information sharing between the 2 communities.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, Australia, especially the big cities, are geographically and culturally fantastic mixes. Similar to the large British urban centres like Glasgow, Birmingham, London etc, the ethnic-cultural mix provides fantastic fusions in culture and cuisine. Think of all the Greek and Italian (large) minorities, add to the Asian immigrants and the geographical position of an island which provides some of the best quality marine/mountain/farm ingredients available anywhere and you have a culinary heaven. If you live in or near a city and you're open minded, you're in for a treat. I have 2 friends in Australia and one in New Zealand and I've been twice and had a great time.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

What's the difference between Australia and yoghurt?

If you leave yoghurt on it's own for a while it'll develop a culture.

Bmm tssh.


----------



## xtermn9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> What's the difference between Australia and yoghurt?
> 
> If you leave yoghurt on it's own for a while it'll develop a culture.
> 
> Bmm tssh.


couldn't say it better my self







jokes aside grazdog you will like it there. i have been quite many times and cant complain. do try to steer clear of the gloria jeans it seems the only thing they drink


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

You obviously didn't spend long enough there. They have a much better coffee culture than the 'conservative' brits.


----------



## grazdog (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to getting stuck into some Campos coffee in Newtown, Sydney. I agree about the point on cuisine - I particularly miss the south east Asian food. It is going to be good.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The Campos in Alexandria is quite tucked away (or at least was a year ago) so is less busy and the team there seemed quite nerdy about coffee with brewing as well as espresso.

Check out Baffi & Mo in Redfern for a seriously good breakfast and coffee.

My favourite flat white came form Twig Cafe in Surry Hills - they do good grub also.

The $22 wagyu burger at Rockpool Bar & Grill is good, but not the best burger I've had and kind of should be for that money.

If you fancy a treat check out Kingsleys in Wooloomooloo for amazing surf, turf and wine cellar.

2042 Cafe & Deli in Newtown for a reuben sandwich to die for.

Eathouse Diner in Redfern for interesting and very good food plus decent beer selection and mega cocktails.

Stop at every single Guzman y Gomez outlet for the best burrito ready in seconds.

A few tips.


----------

